# Tried out a bump stock today



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I got a bump stock and tried it out today. Boy that was a blast 
It's not much more than a $100 toy but darn that was fun.
It took 1 magazine to get the hang of it by the 2nd mag I was like full auto.

It's hard to hold on target. Anyone else try one? - 

Note to one's self,,,,,,,Find some cheaper ammo before busting out the drum


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I have tried one but I just could not get it to function correctly. My son did so the problem is me. They are impressive if you can manipulate it right.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I have shot full auto in the service and in my full time po-po job. I am a fan of controlled fire. I agree with the military transitioning to 3 round burst. It is an absolute blast, but boy is it expensive and inaccurate.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Camel923 said:


> I have tried one but I just could not get it to function correctly. My son did so the problem is me. They are impressive if you can manipulate it right.


 I had no problem. By the second magazine I was dumping a full magazine no problem (other than the cost)
Your trigger finger needs to be stiff and don't move it (at all) when you put it across the trigger
there is a place to rest it (hard) then very lightly hold the rifle by the front stock as light as possible
let it "rock" back and forth. I watched a bunch of videos of guys that looked like they knew what 
they were doing while I waited for mine to come in the mail.

This is a right handed bump Fire stock. 


Check out,, When you put your trigger finger through the hole there is a place to
to rest your finger on the other side. Try and keep your finger stiff as possible.
And hold the front as light as you can



Watch this really close. Watch his trigger finger


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I tried a friends bump stock at the range, I agree it took about a mag to get the hang of it. Ok, but not for me, I waste enough ammo as it is.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

At our prices, that was around a $50.00 magazine dump. OUCH!


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I want one but they go for 300 around here. I wouldn't mind having the option of it.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> I want one but they go for 300 around here. I wouldn't mind having the option of it.


Not anymore,,,, There a $100 now all day long. I don't want to look like I'm running an ad for someone
so just put bump fire in your engine. I have seen them for $75 on gunbroker.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Hadn't looked online just at the LGS. Brand name is slidefire. Option for ak or ar. I'll check out gunbroker, thanks.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Stop wasting money. Check out poor mans machine gun on the web. You can do the same thing with a rubber band.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Nice to see the interest, yet it's not something I'd consider. I have enough issues with murphy's laws as it is. I'm a keep it simple kind of guy when it comes to firearms and that strange looking stock has me figuring it might complicate matters.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

So, is this thing selective fire? Can you transition back and forth between single rounds and 3, 4, or 5 round bursts?
Or is it all or nothing?
For example, an M60 is full auto only, and I could caress the trigger for 4 and five round bursts.
The M16A1 had a cyclic rate somewhere around 650 or 700 per minute, and with the 20 round mags if you could squeeze off less than 8 or 10 on full auto you were doing well.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> So, is this thing selective fire? Can you transition back and forth between single rounds and 3, 4, or 5 round bursts?
> Or is it all or nothing?
> For example, an M60 is full auto only, and I could caress the trigger for 4 and five round bursts.
> The M16A1 had a cyclic rate somewhere around 650 or 700 per minute, and with the 20 round mags if you could squeeze off less than 8 or 10 on full auto you were doing well.


I tried that to see,, I could do 2 or 3 or 4 (most times need some practice) but yes it was controllable.
Also there is a knob on the stock you can turn it and the stock locks up and acts just as a factory stock.
I don't think the rate of fire is all that fast


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Wow, 99 bucks now? I remember 2 years ago when they were $250. Going to get one (or 10) now. Thanks for this thread!


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> So, is this thing selective fire? Can you transition back and forth between single rounds and 3, 4, or 5 round bursts?
> Or is it all or nothing?
> For example, an M60 is full auto only, and I could caress the trigger for 4 and five round bursts.
> The M16A1 had a cyclic rate somewhere around 650 or 700 per minute, and with the 20 round mags if you could squeeze off less than 8 or 10 on full auto you were doing well.


Slide Fire: SSAR-15:


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Chipper said:


> Stop wasting money. Check out poor mans machine gun on the web. You can do the same thing with a rubber band.


Can you fire the rifle from your shoulder reliably? Didn't think so. Thanks.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> Slide Fire: SSAR-15:


LOL I can do better than that,,,,Stop the video and count the brass coming out when he holds up
three fingers


----------



## LONE WOLF (Dec 12, 2014)

budgetprepp-n said:


> LOL I can do better than that,,,,Stop the video and count the brass coming out when he holds up
> three fingers


yep looks like four to me.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

I used to love full auto. I was trained to shoot in 2-3 round bursts and could shoot pretty accurately shooting and moving. Now that I pay for my own ammo It's single aimed shots at range or controlled pairs up close.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

As soon as some drug gang drive by's begin happening with these they will become illegal in the blink of an eye.


----------



## WeShallFightInTheShade (May 31, 2015)

I am a fan of the bump stock ONLY in the capacity that I am applying.

I have fitted 2 RPKs with Fostech Outdoors "Bumpski" stocks and 75rd drum magazines. 

My two teenage sons can get down in the prone and have them bark back and forth at each other in 5-6rd bursts, and I'll tell you now, with a little practice, the system can be very accurate, easily controlled, and most importantly- deploy a very intimidating amount of fire.

It is my personal opinion that the MAIN function of a full-auto weapon is to provide suppressing fire on a target while an assault element flanks the target and creates a crossfire.

I would have absolutely no practical use for the bump stock on anything other than my "poor man's LMGs" .

http://youtu.be/gaFlR1s6WWE


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Automatic fire tells the world "I have lots of ammo and I really want you dead"


----------



## topgun (Oct 2, 2013)

Nothing can replace the one-shot clean kill.

Everyone in my deer camp knows I got my deer when they hear a single shot, with no follow-ups. 

Multiple shots? Not me, must have been someone else.


----------



## WeShallFightInTheShade (May 31, 2015)

topgun said:


> Nothing can replace the one-shot clean kill.
> 
> Everyone in my deer camp knows I got my deer when they hear a single shot, with no follow-ups.
> 
> Multiple shots? Not me, must have been someone else.


I too am a Robert DeNiro fan.

But if I am deploying 2 RPKs with bump stocks and 75rd drum magazines, it won't be against deer, elk, moose, rhino, or elephant.

The psychological value of a constant volley of fire is far more deadly in a SHTF/Combat scenario than a single shot.

Fear and panic are deadly.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I have the exact same set-up as in the video. I don't fire it this way much but a few times a year I'll go thru several mags. The stock does work very well!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

If you have enough ammo to waste on cover fire, good for you!

I would rather have a clear field of fire for 200 yards and my bolt action rifle along with some surprises along the way.


----------



## WeShallFightInTheShade (May 31, 2015)

Huh, I thought I was posting in a bump stock thread. 

I must have wandered into the I'm So Bad Ass With a Scoped Rifle thread.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I have one of those for an AR. It's alot of fun. It's not good if you're trying to stock up on ammo though. Haven't had any issues with function on it. It's a bumpfire systems, got it for cheap.


----------



## Disturbed12404 (Apr 23, 2015)

To bad you cannot own one in New Jersey...  

Where there is a will there is a way


----------

